
Draco: Double-stranded RNA activated caspase oligomerizer - snvzz
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DRACO
======
snvzz
They ran a crowdfund, but it wasn't very successful:
[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/draco-may-be-a-cure-
for-a...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/draco-may-be-a-cure-for-all-
viral-infections-science-health#/)

Still possible to donate, through Rider Institute:
[https://riderinstitute.org/discovery/](https://riderinstitute.org/discovery/)

I honestly don't understand what's wrong with humanity's priorities.

